# All of my sticks I’ve done so far



## RandyL476

Well here they are all my sticks I’ve done so far, ready to sell.


----------



## MJC4

Wow that is quite a collection! :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Really like your display Randy. Is that one of those pool swim noodles on the rack? Great idea.


----------



## RandyL476

MJC4 said:


> Wow that is quite a collection! :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Really like your display Randy. Is that one of those pool swim noodles on the rack? Great idea.


It is I I used it over a used push broom handle


----------



## sickelstix

Nice bunch of sticks. I like the display rack.


----------



## Rodney

Nice selection. I like the display too.

How do you do at craft sales like that?

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476

Rodney said:


> Nice selection. I like the display too.
> How do you do at craft sales like that?
> Rodney


I do pretty good at craft sell but this past Saturday I did not we had a hurricane in the gulf headed at us and we did not have a good crowd.


----------



## RandyL476

The rack my sticks are in came from all scrap lumber boxes we get our saws in at the sawmill I work even the broom handle came out of the trash I even used the screws that I took them apart with to put it together only thing I have in it is the noodle and that was only about $2.


----------



## CV3

Great looking group of sticks Randy and a nice display>


----------



## Sean

Very cool sticks and also like that thinking outside the box with the pool noodle.


----------



## dww2

Very nice selection of sticks there, Randy. The fourth one from the left on the table (the dark twisty) is probably my favorite. I really like the way it tapers as it twists.


----------



## RPM

RandyL476 said:


> Well here they are all my sticks I've done so far, ready to sell.


Some people don't know it but white, not black, is the natural color of rubber. I noticed you used a lot of white rubber tips / ferrules on the lighter-colored sticks. Great collection and display!


----------



## LilysDad

I don't know why I haven't seen this thread before, but I'm impressed. I hope you have good luck selling.


----------

